# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  DM بلوك  :ranting:

## ساحر الشرق

مرحبا الساع<br>بما ان الملتي ميديا بالموبايلات اخذنا بعيد عن الخط القديم ^_^<br>خلينا نحكي عنه وبالامكان الحش فيه لو حبيتوا..<br>كما بالعنوان .. عبارة الهوانم&nbsp;<strong>DM بلوك</strong><br>الاحظها بالبايو والغريب بحكم اني اتلقى رسايل كثير بالانستقرام ( محسوبكم مصور )<br>الاقي بعض منهن كاتبه العباره وترسل DM&nbsp;<br>ف سؤالي ايش تعني الرساله الخاصه لهن من اللي ضايفينها وبسببها تصكه بلوك بالجهه&nbsp;<br><br>للايضاح بس DM : تعني الرسائل الخاصه بالانستقرام وكذا

----------

